# New umio Service in Beta



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

This new service launched in Q4 2015. It reads liek IPTV over internet, with your local channels.

Also provides a DVR with 8 tuners, up to 4 TB storage and a host of other features.

http://www.multichannel.com/news/content/layer3-tv-trials-next-gen-cable-service/396600

Main web site.

https://umio.tv/

Channel line up can be viewed by using the 77339 zip code.

If anyone in Midland or Kingswood TX reads this maybe they can disclose pricing.


----------

